# I may be addicted lol



## pineywoods (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems I have to buy thermometers I can't stop this is not all off them just what I have at camp right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Kinda like checking the meat department at the grocery store I have to check thermometers when in stores that carry them


----------



## pignit (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yep..... your ate up!*









*Ya just don't know when to quit.... do ya!*


----------



## mossymo (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, I thought we were out of line with 6 digitals and who knows how many analog probes; but I understand, I have that problem in stores that carry flashlights and guns !!!


----------



## petesque (Feb 8, 2009)

You gotta be single or do this in secret.

Pete


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerry, step away from the thermometers!

Although, when you do your "fill up the lang" size smokes, you probably use them all, lol


----------



## erain (Feb 8, 2009)

SOMEONE INTERVENE NOW!!!!! lol


----------



## sixpack (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Pineywoods... When I show my wife the pics in your post maybe she will quit nagging me when I buy a new one. LOL 

I would really like to have this one look at all the attachments.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.thermoworks.com/products/handheld/mtc.html


----------



## gnubee (Feb 8, 2009)

You Sir are flipping nuts!!!!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't even know what you would call that addiction.  Thermaholic?


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang Dude! Louie thought I was nuts when I bought the third one.


----------



## fritz (Feb 8, 2009)

Well....which one do you like best?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 8, 2009)

The next one! lol


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 8, 2009)

You might have some collection issues ... but hey - we're all just jealous!

Nice collection - now let's see em all in use!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerry your a sick man and there is a 12 step program that can help:
   Step 1 send all your thermos to me for safe keeping.
   Step 2 who cares I have a bunch of new thermos!

SixPack:  I have the MTC and really like it a lot.


----------



## mofo (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You Go!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 14, 2009)

Are you sure you have enough........There is a sale going on at WalMart!  LOL


----------



## gotoleep (Feb 14, 2009)

Proboholic ... but that just might be confusing!!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 14, 2009)

wow way ta go keep our economy strong walmarts open 24/7


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 14, 2009)

Quite a selection of therms ya got there buddy! Keep em .. with the way you're going you'll be able to open a thermometer museum


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 14, 2009)

Can we see a pic of your probe collection also?


----------



## rickw (Feb 15, 2009)

That boy just aint right


----------



## graybeard (Feb 15, 2009)

Scary!
Shame!
Sick!
Sinfull!
Sluttish!
Stoned!  

Satisfied?


----------



## pignit (Feb 17, 2009)

So funny. I was walkin through Home Depot today and I spied out of the corner of my good eye.... remote therms by charmglow. Regularly $29.99 on clearance for $7.50. I picked up three of them and while standing in line I thought..... I bet this is how Jerry got started.
Probe on!


----------



## gnubee (Feb 17, 2009)

LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The problem isn't how Jerry got started it's how to get him stopped. 

His picture reminds me of "The trouble with Tribbles"  ( For the Treckies out there )


----------



## rsands (Feb 17, 2009)

There's only one thing to say to a man with your condition: Which one works best?


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 17, 2009)

hey piney with all those taylors can you tell me how to get mine to read over 212?


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think you can.... I've got the same ones and can't really do a boiling test to see if they're reading over the mark.


----------



## mikey (Feb 18, 2009)

*I don't know who your trying to fool, Jerry but your not foolin' me. Look again; those aren't therms, they're cell phones.  How many phones does one person need anyway?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## devolutionist (Feb 18, 2009)

Well now you gotta tell us which of your children you like best


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 18, 2009)

Ut Oh it has started welcome to my world


----------

